# Hiya :) Montrose girl



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

hiya ladies  
Was wondering if there are any other Montrose ladies out there??
Hubby and I been TTC for 7 months.
Chronic abdo/pelvic pain for 10 months... diagnostic lap feb all clear. Blood, urine test clear. Xrays clear. White cell scan clear.
Still no diagnosis for the pain. Since the lap in Feb havent had an AF at all!
Been referred to the infertility clinic. 
Appt on Monday 7th November. Hope to get a diagnosis soon. 
I think its endo.

Lots of love, hugs and baby dust  <3 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, i'm living in Inverbervie at the moment but attending Aberdeen RI.

I'm starting this month too. 

How are you?
Sarah


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Sarah  
Cool ok, how come your attending ARI??
Starting TTC this month?
Im ok had my fertility appt on Thursday and have to lose a stone before I can begin treatment.
How are you 

Georgia xxx


----------

